
Ask HN: Public Knowledge Bases - joaogui1
What public knowledge bases do you know and find interesting? If you&#x27;re an author of one, why did you make it public?
A pretty nice example is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;braindump.jethro.dev&#x2F;
and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gwern.net&#x2F; (they have said before that some people say reading his blog is like seeing his brain)
======
karlicoss
I'm trying to summarize my knowledge through my blog [0] (borrows some
inspiration from Gwern) and also experimenting with sharing my private
knowledge base and making it public [1].

Also, this is the most extensive list of others' wikis/knowledge bases I'm
aware of: [2] Nikita's wiki is very cool and greatly inspired me.

I made mine public mainly because: I spent time curating and organizing this
knowledge, and if other people can benefit from my curation for their
project/learning/etc, this will ultimately benefit all of us, including
myself. So in some sense it scales my efforts.

I feel like I've accumulated vast amounts of information, and some of it I'll
_never_ have time to properly process. However, I've already spent time
curating it, so perhaps someone else can browse through my links and spend
less time sourcing the information.

Another motivation is that I want to live in a world where I can tap into
anyone's "public knowledge" and browser through it, without having to
physically interact with them. Not that I don't like physical interaction, but
it just doesn't scale as much, so we'll need something better in the future
anyway. Public wikis are the closest we have to that future, perhaps.

[0] [https://beepb00p.xyz/tags.html](https://beepb00p.xyz/tags.html)

[1] [https://beepb00p.xyz/exobrain](https://beepb00p.xyz/exobrain)

[2] [https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/other/wiki-
workflow#similar-...](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/other/wiki-
workflow#similar-wikis-i-liked)

